# Duck hunting Shotgun under $1,000?



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

Wolvee said:


> I found this on the Benelli forum, How true is this statement? Is the M2 he's referring to a SBE2?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: a little basic searching of the Benelli site gave me the M2 & SBEII answer.



No the M2 is not the SBEII...the SBEII can handle 3 1/2 in shells...SBEII IMO is the best Waterfowl gun on the market...


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with kid. Get a 870 and take a year to try others. Then you have a reliable backup gun. I end up pulling out my backup every year, duck hunting is hard on guns.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

i recommend the 870....go with a pump for sure, it will slow you down enough to time your shots. I have seen more newbies with semi-autos that flock shoot under a 1.5 seconds and then turn to me and say, what I'd do wrong?


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

The folks here have given you some great advice. Most of the shotguns suggested will meet your needs. With your budget, you can definitely get a great gun.

You should consider ALL of the other gear involved. A shotgun does not qualify you as, outfitted. If you are working from a not to exceed price, you may want to adjust to allow clothing, waders, etc. 

If you love it (you will), the price tags grows exponentially!

I have 4 Boys, and several shotguns. You are welcome to try any of mine - SBE, X3, R1100, Benelli Nova, Winch pump, if you are in the area before you decide.

Good luck!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The non-comfortech Benelli M2, I think they call it the M2 American or something? Criteria was under $1000 and you should be well under $1000 for a very reliable semi auto for the same price you could buy an M1 for 15 years ago.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

if you really want a gun to last buy a SBE 1 or 2 buy far the best gun an a added plus they hold a decent resale value

i forget who said it in a post that a sbe dosnt hold up to waterfowl hunting i disagree i challage any one to see who has the worst looking gun out there and im sure id be one of the top guys my SBE has been ran over by a quad 4 or 5 times tape has the rib and the butt pad held on its rusty as hell and i havnt cleaned the gun in yrs guess what it works everytime not to toot my own horn but not many people out there that waterfowl hunt as much as i do sept1st through mid april just about everyday im hunting and a SBE is the ticket


hope this helps 

mike


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

$1k is still alot of money to spend on something you're just trying out to see if you like it.

Like the others, I'd probably steer you two ways; 1. borrow a gun when you go - make sure you like doing this crazy addictive and expensive sport

or 2. get you into something thats a good workhorse gun, reliable, last you a lifetime.... just not a premier (insert $$ here) gun.

hands down for me would be the 3" 870 express or 3.5" capable Benelli nova

My 870 is still shucking shells for me every year - for the past 26 seasons. paid less than $200 new back then - think they're closer to $250-275 now.



in terms of simple economics for me, that's less than $8/year to use a shotgun! hard to beat that!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I forgot to add that with all this money you're going to save, don't think you'll be putting it in the bank!

once you're hooked, that extra $700 will magically turn into;

decoys
waders
boat(s) - plural
more decoys
calls
field clothing
lightweight waders
bigger boat to hold more decoys
late season waders
enclosed trailer
more and more decoys....


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

i agree with you for a pump gun its hard to beat a 870 or a nova both are great guns are forsure will out last any auto.

another thing said waterfowl hunting isnt a cheap man sport youll spend a ton of money if you get hooked like the rest of us guys its a evil sport:evilsmile


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

also like someone said id suggest using someones gun for the 1st couple duck hunts to see if youll enjoy it or not waterfowl hunting isnt for everyone


mike


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> spend $300 on a remington 870 express, use it til you know your gonna hunt more than a year...learn whats out there and read up on guns.
> 
> then come back next year and ask "whats the best gun to get for under $1000".





I'd take a good hard look at what SK said again.



....unless money means nothing and you need help burning it.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Branta said:


> I forgot to add that with all this money you're going to save, don't think you'll be putting it in the bank!
> 
> once you're hooked, that extra $700 will magically turn into;
> 
> ...


Sound advice.....and there's the consequence. You've gotten some very good suggestions from people in the know ! How you choose to proceed is up to you........


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

there is no need to spend 1000 on a gun unless money means nothing and then I say why stop at a grand and just get a sbe. personally I think a pump is the most versatile waterfowl gun you can buy. I like 3.5" just because I can shoot anything, I have a BPS and it has proven to be a great gun but I used to use a mossberg 500 and had no problem with that either. I love 870's too. You might want to invest in a good pair of warm waders also a good coat that has a zip out liner and a good waterproof shell. I love my cold gear shirt with a fleece pullover and my cabelas 1600 thinsulate waders. And I can take more cold weather than most but when hunting ducks late season you have to stay warm or you could find yourself in a bad situation. Basically I am saying be ready for the worst because thats when they fly. The extra 700 you would save from buying a 870 or 500 would go a long way toward better camo and staying warm. Also buy a good call and start practicing it goes a long way showing your hunting partners you are willing to help. I get tired of hunting with guys who dont want to invest in anything but a gun and then expect someone else to setup decoys and wade out into water. The first year I have no problem with but if you are planning on making this a long term thing, thus buying a $1000 gun you need to get the whole setup. Just some advice I hope it helps. One more thing get either face paint or a good face mask.


----------



## Wolvee (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got back from BassPro and the Benelli Venci is definitely the gun for me. At only $1300 I consider it a very good deal. I called another gun shop today and they have it for 1209 in camo so I'll be taking a trip up there tomorrow and snatch it up. I still wasn't able to fondle the Maxus so before I slap down the money tomorrow, if they have one, I'll be sure to swing it a few times and see what I think.

Does someone have to spend a $1000+ on a good gun? No, but if you can afford it and it's what you want, I say, "why limit yourself?". I will also be using this for more than just Ducks. Hopefully I'll be able to hit up some other small same and pheasants a few times a year as well. 

You guys have been a big help and I appreciate everyone's input even though I'm going against what most of your popular answers have been. 

Money does mean a lot to me but if it's something I want, and the finances are there, I might as well do it. If I buy this gun, I just need to hold off on picking up the other new pistol I want. I'm not really missing out on much since I'll eventually get it anyway. 

A man once said, "We make ourselves afford what we want in life by the standards we set for ourselves." -me :lol:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Gander Mountain has the Benelli M2 American on sale for $799.99 after $100.00 mail in rebate. The samething as the standard M2 other than it doesn't have the comfortech recoil system and the reciever and barrel are not camo dipped. I own two Benelli's and I haven't had any really issues with them that cleaning didn't fix. If your looking for a pump in 3" I'd look at the Remington 870, Browning bps, or the Benelli nova. If your looking for a pump in 3 1/2" I'd look at the Bps or Super Nova. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wolvee (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Dahmer, I've chosen to go with the 26" Venci in realtree max4.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Wolvee said:


> Just got back from BassPro and the Benelli Venci is definitely the gun for me. At only $1300 I consider it a very good deal. I called another gun shop today and they have it for 1209 in camo so I'll be taking a trip up there tomorrow and snatch it up. I still wasn't able to fondle the Maxus so before I slap down the money tomorrow, if they have one, I'll be sure to swing it a few times and see what I think.
> 
> Does someone have to spend a $1000+ on a good gun? No, but if you can afford it and it's what you want, I say, "why limit yourself?". I will also be using this for more than just Ducks. Hopefully I'll be able to hit up some other small same and pheasants a few times a year as well.
> 
> ...


Did you say that you are married? You are my new hero!!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

duckhunter382 said:


> I personally I think a pump is the most versatile waterfowl gun you can buy.


Out of curiosity, what is your reasoning as to why a pump would be any more versatile than an auto loader? 

The only benefit I ever see of a pump is if someone freaks out and flocks shoots 3 shells in about 2 seconds with an auto loader. Then a pump slows you down. But with an decent amount of off season practice, that is easily fixed. Other than that, a well maintained quality auto loader has only upside.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

He had no intention of listening to anyone seems like he wanted to brag about money, seems like a guy in our services would do the right thing and buy American too but I guess that's that sucking sound of our jobs again


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> He had no intention of listening to anyone seems like he wanted to brag about money, seems like a guy in our services would do the right thing and buy American too but I guess that's that sucking sound of our jobs again


Well, the guy asked what auto loader would be recommended, and gets a bunch of guys telling him which pump to buy. Even after his second post, stating he wants an auto loader, a majority of the replies recommend a pump. That wasn't the question. Of the people recommending auto loaders, most mentioned Benelli. So I would say he used the info somewhat. The better question is, why even reply to a question with something he wasn't even considering buying?

As far as buying domestic, show me an American auto loader worth the money, and I would buy it. And before you reply, realize that Winchester moved most of their production over seas in the past couple years. Kimber makes bad ass pistols, so I bought a Kimber. Remington and Savage make nice rifles, and I own them. As far as auto loading shot guns, IMO, there is nothing domestic that is top shelf.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your reasoning as to why a pump would be any more versatile than an auto loader?
> 
> The only benefit I ever see of a pump is if someone freaks out and flocks shoots 3 shells in about 2 seconds with an auto loader. Then a pump slows you down. But with an decent amount of off season practice, that is easily fixed. Other than that, a well maintained quality auto loader has only upside.


I dont hate auto's as a matter of fact I have been looking into one but for a beginner a pump can take more abuse and doesn't jam. I have seen far too many auto's turned into single shots. Like you said "a well *maintained* auto has only upside". You dont have to baby a pump is all I am saying. and my main point to the comment was for him to spend a little less on a good pump and use the rest of his budget to buy some other quality gear such as waders and a good waterfowl coat, also he said that he was looking to go less than 1k so I thought he was on a budget which after further review I was looking into the post too hard.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. Its the same bran washed mentality that foreign cars are better when will people learn until we only by American, our jobs will never come back


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. Its the same bran washed mentality that foreign cars are better when will people learn until we only by American, our jobs will never come back, also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. They are both around 500 plus cheaper and will perform day in and day out. Its the same bran washed mentality that foreign cars are better when will people learn until we only by American, our jobs will never come back, also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's, so again why even ask


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. They are both around 500 plus cheaper and will perform day in and day out. Its the same brain washed mentality that foreign cars are better. When will people learn that until we only by American, our jobs will never come back, also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's, so again why even ask


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. They are both around 500 plus cheaper and will perform day in and day out. Its the same brain washed mentality that foreign cars are better. When will people learn that until we only by American, our jobs will never come back. I would not expect you to have loyalty here but would assume a person in our service would the sense of patriotism to buy and American made shotgun. Also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's, so again why even ask


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

perform day in and day out you MUST HAVE NEVER OWNED A 1187

all i no is i have a gun case full of useless autos and after 17 yrs of being a waterfowl guide the SBE 1 or 2 are the most relieble auto every made 

the 1187 is by far the gun that has the most problems in the field hell i have a brand new 1187 3.5 in gun brand new out of the box it has always been a 1 shot gun 

sorry no way is a 1187 and better gun then a sbe never have been never will be


mike


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. They are both around 500 plus cheaper and will perform day in and day out. Its the same brain washed mentality that foreign cars are better. When will people learn that until we only by American, our jobs will never come back. I would not expect you to have loyalty here but would assume a person in our service would the sense of patriotism to buy and American made shotgun. Also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's, so again why even ask


Beretta is an Italian gun manufacturer. Just because they employ people here, doesn't mean all the profits stay here. That is the same mentality of people buying Toyota because they manufacture some cars here. The SAME company that owns your precious Beretta USA, own benelli as well. You basically have just made yourself a total hypocrite. 

I buy American vehicles because they are comparable in quality to foreign. There is no comparison in quality between an 1187 and a SBE II. You can't even argue it. It is a fact.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Today, the company is owned and is run by Ugo Gussalli Beretta (a direct descendant of Bartolomeo) and his sons, Franco and Pietro. (The traditional father-to-son Beretta dynasty was interrupted when Ugo Gussalli Beretta assumed the firm's control; uncles Carlo and Giuseppe Beretta were childless; Carlo adopted Ugo, son of sister Giuseppina Gussalli, and named him a Beretta.)
Beretta is known for its broad range of fire arms: side-by-side shotguns, over-and-under shotguns, hunting rifles, express rifles, assault rifles, lever and bolt-action rifles, single and double action revolvers and semi-automatic pistols *The parent company; Beretta Holding, also owns Beretta USA, Benelli, Franchi, SAKO, Stoeger, Tikka, Uberti, the Burris Optics company and a twenty per cent interest of the Browning arms company.*


You better go sell that Beretta to some unpatriotic bastard. :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Wolvee said:


> Thanks for your reply Dahmer, I've chosen to go with the 26" Venci in realtree max4.


Good for you. New toys are fun


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

lewy149 said:


> Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. They are both around 500 plus cheaper and will perform day in and day out. *Its the same brain washed mentality that foreign cars are better. When will people learn that until we only by American, our jobs will never come back.* I would not expect you to have loyalty here but would assume a person in our service would the sense of patriotism to buy and American made shotgun. Also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's, so again why even ask


What do you consider foreign? My job is depended on most car makers and we send more Honda parts to either Ohio or Alabama than we send to other countries. How many chevy trucks are made in Silao? pretty close to the number made in Fort Wayne. Now back to guns, my dads beretta is a nice gun but if you dont keep it super clean it will jam.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

lewy149 said:


> Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. They are both around 500 plus cheaper and will perform day in and day out. Its the same brain washed mentality that foreign cars are better. When will people learn that until we only by American, our jobs will never come back. I would not expect you to have loyalty here but would assume a person in our service would the sense of patriotism to buy and American made shotgun. Also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's, so again why even ask


So, he served our country defending our freedoms and our capitalistic free market ways, yet you want him to not support one of the freedom's he fought for?

Buy whatever product suits you.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Wolvee said:


> Thanks for your reply Dahmer, I've chosen to go with the 26" Venci in realtree max4.


While your at it buy some ear plugs for your hunting partners. When hunting outta a boat, blind, pit or any other close quarters short barrels are ear ringers. Two more inches in barrel length makes for a friendlier hunt.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

GF- At least he wasn't going with that 24", ear splitter he mentioned earlier!

they're absolutely VERBOTTEN in the pit blind! 


as for the jamomatic comments, I'd take a freshly dunked in the mud1100/1187 over some comparably ($500-600) priced guns. I had a mossberg 5500(?) at one point that I couldn't get rid of quick enough. what a P.O.S.

I shoot a SBE, but I'm slooooooowly (repeat: very slowly) becoming an Extrema convert. love the simplicity of the sbe, but for knowing the gun will go boom on every pull in all situations and for shooter comfort (felt recoil).... tough to beat the Extrema.

High overheads seem to be an issue sometimes with my SBE and icy conditions - gets the "******" (not hitting primer)


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Branta said:


> gets the "******" (not hitting primer)


I had that, broken firing pin spring in my case. Still worked 90% of the time after broken.


----------



## Wolvee (Jul 18, 2010)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> Did you say that you are married? You are my new hero!!


Yeah, I'm married. I have a great wife that supports all my hobbies, even when I'm just "stuck on stupid" over something silly. "That's nice dear." 



lewy149 said:


> He had no intention of listening to anyone seems like he wanted to brag about money, seems like a guy in our services would do the right thing and buy American too but I guess that's that sucking sound of our jobs again


I'm sad you think this. As for money, I don't brag and since there is nothing to brag about. Anything that was interpreted as bragging, I apologize for. People should also accept that just because a bulk of Michigan is in the dumps right now, does not mean the other people with good fortune should feel bad about there ability to afford what some would consider luxuries. I'm sure in the right company my $1300 shotgun and my net income every year could be looked down upon as well.

As for "Being in our services", its comparison to the "Buy American" sentiment and it's negative connotation: I believe you are completely misguided in your belief system. 

As a fault of my own, I get upset whenever someone brings up my service (Or anyones) as use for any type of ammo to sling in an argument or debate. It's a horrible thing to do and lessens it's meaning. 

Now to the other side of your statement, I can go into the comparison of the economic structure of the world, the US and even break down the only truth to the "Buy American" idea in the Micro economic structure,(Which is actually "Buy Local") but I'll just say this; It's a world economy. Without buying products from other countries our country would be destroyed. 





lewy149 said:


> Id buy that Beretta 3901 that is made in America, or an 1187. They are both around 500 plus cheaper and will perform day in and day out. Its the same brain washed mentality that foreign cars are better. When will people learn that until we only by American, our jobs will never come back, also his very first post was he wanted a Vinci and that is what he went with no matter what other way people suggested even when they suggested he try other benelli's, so again why even ask


I was open to the idea of any auto loader that was near my budget. I do not like the Beretta models. IDK why, The ones I saw were in wood and didn't make me go, wow.


_I apologize if anyone thought I was bragging. I do not apologize for making the decision based on research and not caring if it was an American held company or not._


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Way to go and congrats on the purchase. The Vinci is a wonderful tool and I'm sure it will work well for you. 

Who knows, maybe one day you can pass that gun down to your son and he'll have one of the first versions ever produced!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Way to go and congrats on the purchase. The Vinci is a wonderful tool and I'm sure it will work well for you.
> 
> Who knows, maybe one day you can pass that gun down to your son and he'll have one of the first versions ever produced!


It will never last that long. Its foreign. Remember? Probably break down in 2 years and have the lead based camo paint chip off in half that time.


----------



## Wolvee (Jul 18, 2010)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Way to go and congrats on the purchase. The Vinci is a wonderful tool and I'm sure it will work well for you.
> 
> Who knows, maybe one day you can pass that gun down to your son and he'll have one of the first versions ever produced!



That would be awesome. I can't wait to start hunting and do the things that I never was able to do as a kid. I'm very great full my father in-law, his brother and Dad want to share there experience with me. I kinda came up from hard childhood and never had these kind of experiences. 

I was afraid to try and do this sort of thing until my wife found out she was pregnant. Until now in life I only did things that I could do well at by myself. (Running, shooting and other non team sports) I had that Wow moment that said, I get to be a father and mentor and everything just fell into place. 

...I'm already excited about all the practical jokes I know him, his brother and dad are going to play on me being the newbie in the boat. lol


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Luck, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for your services to our country. 

And thanks for buying into the waterfowlers realm ! 

For all the B.S. you might find a few of us are common sense types. I agree with you on the service used in any argument... well said. 

Should you need any equipment or advice, feel free to call on me. I will help in any way I can.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to the sport Wolvee. You will find that once you ask a question about what is the best anything on this site - you will get a wide variety of answers as well as lighting a few fuses. Don't let that deter you from asking the question as the folks on this site can provide you with a range of possibilities you may not have considered. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Wolvee (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there a Duck Hunting 101 thread somewhere? I'd like to avoid some simple mistakes when I go out.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

You can search the threads for specific questions or keywords. That might get your wheels turning enough to ask more detailed questions. 

If you plan to hunt with your FIL, why not soak up some of his knowledge? As you have already experienced, every duck hunter will have their own opinion about how-to & what-to...

Feel free to PM with any questions. I'd be glad to tell ya what I know, which is a lot less than some of the folks here on the site.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Just a thought - perhaps you could join in on the Youth hunt coming up (September?). You may be able to hook up with someone on the site who is taking out a youth hunter and his or her parent (or guardian). You will not be able to shoot but you could learn a pile of stuff watching someone else learn the ropes of duck hunting.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Wolvee said:


> Is there a Duck Hunting 101 thread somewhere? I'd like to avoid some simple mistakes when I go out.


Step 1: Get a book and learn to ID ducks in hand.
Step 2: Try your best to be able to id ducks in the air
Step 3: Determine your range.
Step 4: Pick whatever non-tox shot you want to shoot. Some chose cheap, some like more expensive.
Step 5: Shoot at birds that are comfortably in your range. If you hit a bird, follow it down with the barrel and double tap it if it is not dead.
Step 6: Eat what you kill
Step 7: Clean Benelli at end of season
Step 8: Repeat next year.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Adding to caddis post.

#9. Don't be afraid to ask the question, there's a lot of young/different guys 
that come here every year seeking knowledge. So don't be shy, ask away,
come in here with thick skin. You seem to be able to handle yourself well,
you'll have no problems........


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I think I read that you have always been a pistol/rifle kind of guy. 

Since it appears that you like to shoot, do your self a favor and put at least a flat of shells through that Vinci prior to hitting the marsh. It's amazing what practicing shooting flying targets will do for your skills and abilities.

Welcome!


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

#10. Every good duck hunter has to have a duck call. Buy a call and dvd/cd and enjoy.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Wolvee, all these people are mad I tell ya, their insane, obsessive-compulsive, type A crazy freaks!!! Run from the madness, Run from the madness....... 

If ya decide to stay though, welcome....... 

I like my BPS 12ga 3 1\2 mag...kicks like a mule, but I get to remember the hunt for a couple extra days that way... only sissies don't have bruised shoulders from waterfowl hunting..... In all reality, everytime I shoot an autoloader Im tryin to pump it anyway........ been shooting pumps way to long......


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> #10. Every good duck hunter has to have a duck call. Buy a call and dvd/cd and enjoy.


Rather than call, prefer to drag Dahmer around then bitch when he runs off and there are geese coming in and he is not around to call.:lol:


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Wolvee said:


> That would be awesome. I can't wait to start hunting and do the things that I never was able to do as a kid. I'm very great full my father in-law, his brother and Dad want to share there experience with me. I kinda came up from hard childhood and never had these kind of experiences.
> 
> I was afraid to try and do this sort of thing until my wife found out she was pregnant. Until now in life I only did things that I could do well at by myself. (Running, shooting and other non team sports) I had that Wow moment that said, I get to be a father and mentor and everything just fell into place.
> 
> ...I'm already excited about all the practical jokes I know him, his brother and dad are going to play on me being the newbie in the boat. lol


Just remember you cant take a newborn hunting, according to my wife anyway. You wouldnt believe how disapointed I was when she put her foot down. My plan was to start her out young.:lol::lol:


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

first of all buy yourself a a lanyard full of quacker attacker calls... but about the gun gander mtn has a deal right now on the benelli m2 american thats an auto-loader but they have them for 899 and 799 after the mail in rebate and they are a great duck gun cause you can use it as a canoe paddle then shoot a limit of ducks with it but they really are a great gun and they call the the workhorse of all shotguns and they are pretty much indestructible their kind of like a verona autoloader but you can actually buy choke tubes for m2's


----------

